# Good digital cameras for slot car closeups



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hi

my wifes didgital camera (a casio) was purchased becasue it was RED, not b/c it was a very good camera.

i am looking for a $200 or less point and shoot digital camera that takes good close up photos of slot cars

anyone have any suggestions? 

also, i would be willing to trade one of martyb's controllers for said camera


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Merry Xmas Mike.

For an after Xmas gift last year we got a Sony Cyber Shot 6.0. At the time it was under two bills.

We are very happy with it. Neither myself or Robin are technologically inclined, perhaps even somewhat remedially techno. It takes great pics in all modes and is easy to operate. Battery usage is very good and thus far battery life has stood up.

The macro setting far exceeds my expectations for slot pictures and the normal focus takes wonderful around the house and yard pictures. The auto focus works great and manual settings are easy to use.

I'm no camera guru, just an average Joe who appreciates nice pictures, simplicity, and ease of operation. The Sony has more whistles and bells that I havent explored yet, how ever the feature that I LOVE the most is the large size view screen.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike,

I'd be worried about the learning curve needed to operate that Sony Cybershot that Bill speaks of. I can still remember those first photos that Bill posted in early '07, and find it interesting if not suspect that they have all been removed from his gallery. Them pics were some of the blurriest close-up photos of slot cars I have ever seen!

Having said that, Bill seems to have gained control of the focus feature of his camera (thank goodness!), and I am confident you would also. I'm still using my 1.3 mega-pixel camera that cost me nearly 5 bills as many years ago, and, I wish it were red.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Har Har Scaf.

Nuthin wrong with our camera! It's just that the nut behind the steering wheel is a little loose.

Everything came into crystal clear focus when I flipped over the "destruckshuns" and read from the English side.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Sony cyber-shot*

I too have a Sony C-S, but the 7.2 version. I just bought a CyberShot 7.2 for my daughter for Christmas. With the extra 1-gig memory card it came to just over $200. $208 if I remember. Got that puppy at Best Buy.

All it takes is too push the Macro button to get those close-ups. Shouldn't give Bill too hard a time.....  

:wave: :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Pretty much any decent 2.0 MP and above is fine especially for web stuff. The real trick is technique, and as they say RTFM, lol (meant jokingly). For closeups, the best investment you could make is a tripod.

All these were done recently with a Kodak 2.0MP camera that's probably 4 years old by now.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I have a Fuji...*

The model is a FinePix A205 2MP Digital Camera w/ 3x Optical Zoom. I've had it since 2003 and it's been discontinued. It's a VERY modest camera compared to most newer models, but it has a macro setting (which you MUST make sure yours has) and takes a good slot car photo. My advice is that you choose one that does double duty... slot shots and non-slot shots. There is always that odd moment when you'll want to take a picture of something else. Battery system should be a concern too. Mine being older EATS AA's. Newer models probably offer longer battery life via better non-alkaline batteries (maybe lithium?) or at the very least have an available rechargeable battery system. I chimed in because I thought you should know that even a basic model with lower megapixels, WITH MACRO though, can give you great results. You should be able to find one for well under $200 with no problem. Tripods are great too... takes the hand-held shakey-McShake factor away, but actually ANYTHING can be used as a tripod. I've used books, a roll of ductape, an extra piece of track, anything that is of the right height to get the shot and provide stability. Go to BestBuy.com or CircuitCity.com and read the reviews by customers who purchsed the cameras. It's very helpful I've found. nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to agree with SwapperGene... most any camera will do if it's sitting on a tripod.
My camera is a cheap Fuji, about 175 bucks... and I can get pretty close, it's all about the tripod


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Check out either a Nikon Coolpix L-11 currently going for less than $100 at most retail stores. It's a 6.0 megapixel which is more than enough for web pix with a 3x zoom and a great macro feature, or a Fuji S5700 going for $199 at Ritz/Wolf/Inkleys. The Fuji has a large LCD Screen and a viewfinder--is a 7mp with a 10x zoom and again great macro.

Think about getting an "internet lighting studio" to help with the lighting take your shots. It costs $100--includes two lights a mini tripod and a light tent to diffuse the light. This with the Nikon camera will get you in under $200 and will get you great shots right away.

I've been in the photo business 30 years and this is the best way to get great shots from the beginning.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A close up MACRO is a must. Normally the common symbol for a close-up macro is what looks like a black flower that looks a lot like a tulip. You should see it on the control switch on most modern cameras. I have a Kodak DX45309 which I am very happy with. Although you can get a much better camera today fro less. As important as the camera is good lighting. Wal-mart in the hardware section has simple spot light assymbly with a bulit in clamp that lets you put it just about anywhere and use any light bulb you want. I like plant light bulbs for a more natural lighting but with little one contantly knocking the lamps off no bulb lasts very long at my house

Roger Corrie


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

These guys have it covered, but I'll chime in on the battery part, re nuther dave. I bought myself a new camera recently, Nikon L12 7.1 MP for $128 at Staples (marked down and % off closeout), but I wanted one that took 2 AA batteries. Not because I wanted to buy a bunch - I use NiMH rechargeable AA's, available at any WalMart or Radio Shack. I carry 2 sets and the little charger with me when I travel. But, when the darn things die at the least opportune time - as they did at a motorsports museum in November - I could go in the gift shop or any store and buy some energizers that would get me through the day. 

I used a Kodak 3.1 for some time and took great (for me) pictures - to the point that it's falling apart from banging around. The original rechargeable battery (charged in camera) lasted no time, nor did its replacement, the NiMH AA's have done much better.

Nice thing is you can experiment and take dozens of pics until you get it right. The camera is capable of much more than I get out of it.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a Pentax Optio A10,8.0 megapixels,3xzoom,macro. works pretty darn nice. Got ours from QVC, special one day.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been using the Kodak digital cameras for a few years. My first one was a 3.1 MP and I now use a better SLR type 5.0 MP (though the very newest ones are 7.0MP). Turn it to MACRO, let the autofocus work, and there you are. Takes great closeup shots with proper lighting. It's all about the lighting in MACRO mode guys.

Mike R


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> A close up MACRO is a must. Normally the common symbol for a close-up macro is what looks like a black flower that looks a lot like a tulip.
> Roger Corrie


 
Once I read (cough) the manual and found out what the flower meant, my pix turned out alot better. A tripod really makes things easier as well. Now it's just up to me to get the lighting right. :freak: rr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a Canon Powershot A80, 4 megapixel with macro focus that is about to become an extra camera. If you are serious about trading for the controller, I will confirm with the track manager that the camera is expendable.
But... I would look at the manual for your wife's Casio first and see if there is a macro focus mode that will meet your needs.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

i took this on a kodak 3.2 mega pixel camera never had a problem with the camera just gotta mess with the close up settings


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

amsra said:


> Think about getting an "internet lighting studio" to help with the lighting take your shots. It costs $100--includes two lights a mini tripod and a light tent to diffuse the light. This with the Nikon camera will get you in under $200 and will get you great shots right away.
> 
> Do you know where to buy replacement light bulbs? The one review said you can't find them. Thats the only thing stopping me from buying this item.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

The key to a good micro shot is lighting and a tripod. You could even pick up one of the mini-tripods as someone mentioned earlier pretty cheaply, and they're great because they rotate around as well. Very versatile in a number of situations, especially if you're taking shots of cars on the track - you can place the tripod right on the table and position the camera easily.

Someone mentioned the clamp-on lights from Walmart. You could pick them up (for around 6$ I think) from Lowe's or Home Depot. They're great to clip onto a 2x4, a ladder, anything; I have them all over my basement as a good lighting source.

This one from Lowe's is $10, for an 8 1/2" light, but you could pick up smaller ones also.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I learned more about taking pictures today then when I used o sit on my Grandpa Bob Beers Beer's knee.He learned from his Grandpa Henry Harnish.
Thanks,
Little Tommy


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

One more tip: Autofocus works best when there are clearly defined vertical or horizontal lines. If you've got good lighting, a tripod, and you're still not getting the clear shots you're hoping for, hold a contrasting-colored straight object (a white index card with dark lines is great for this) at your desired point of focus then set your focus and take picture. This actually brings up a second tip I don't think I saw mentioned...if equipped use the timer for close-ups. Focus, click, let go.

Let's not forget the importance of a decent image handling application, too. One tip for image editing...for awesome 'net quality pics, take 'em big then shrink 'em down to a useable size. And always save as a different file, that way you always have the originals if needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

valongi said:


> The key to a good micro shot is lighting and a tripod.


If you are going to use the clamp lights (inexpensive/versatile) i would reccomend buying the ones with the porcelin bulb socket. If you leave the plastic or metal ones on for a long time or use high wattage bulbs you can have a heating, melting, fire issues. The porcelin are not too much more expensise. Check out 'Swampers" lighting in this thread. He has a good handle on it. Good detail, and balanced. You can take good pix with an inferior camera with technique and patience. Check around the internet for tips on lighting. I'm still shooting film.......... maybe i'll hit one of the new years sales and get a digital camera. mj


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Wheelszk--

I'll check tomorrow to see what the actual bulb designation is and let you know. When I was running an independant camera store, I ordered them through the units mfg. I'll have to see if they are available at Ritz or ritzcamera.com.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you,
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> > Think about getting an "internet lighting studio"... It costs $100.


Gee, Wheels, I'd hate to see you do that until you'd at least tried taking the half-hour to build one of these:








... or one of the gazillion variants you'll find if you do a Google search for:
"light box" photo home-made
or some similar combination of search terms.
Set the box on a table. Turn off the flash on the camera. Experiment with different bulb wattages and different distances. If your camera has a "white balance" feature, use it. My ancient Mavica does an automatic white balance that seems fine to me. If you find you need a "mini-tripod" to steady the camera, use a stack of books. 

With a tiny bit of extra effort, you can make the box so it folds flat for storage.


> Do you know where to buy replacement light bulbs? The one review said you can't find them. Thats the only thing stopping me from buying this item [the hundred dollar commercial box].


 Don't let it stop you from building the cardboard wonder. The answer for this rig is, your kitchen cabinet - regular old light bulbs. 

If it works for you, you should save about $95. Spend 15 of it on an AutoWorld Avanti and the rest on your favorite slotcars. (Mail the Avanti to me.)
Happy New Year, everyone. :wave: 
--D


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*All the scale world is not a stage. ;-p*

Lighting stages are cool, but what if you want to take shots on your layout? I've always wanted some good lighting tips for realistic looking shots.

-Scott V.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tripods are still the key IMO, even for track shots. Even moderate image editing software can adjust light/color balance, the key is a steady picture with adequate lighting of pretty much any type. I've gotten some pretty realistic shots, 'specially when I got time to get back in the car before the timer clicks.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats a cool pic Gene, except you wouldn't be winning the race, LOL, JK.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Thats a cool pic Gene, except you wouldn't be winning the race, LOL, JK.



I guess that means you are going to come out Sat night and show us how to do it :woohoo:


----------

